# Another new girl



## Iaman_archeress (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to archery talk.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Welcome!*

Hey Welcome! I am still pretty new as well. You will find a lot of fun and educational info on here. :teeth:


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to archery talk!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

welcome to archery talk. alot of good info here


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

:angel:fun as well


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

From a fellow TarHeel . where in NC are you located ?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Iaman archeress. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to at


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome,it's a fun place to wander around in.


----------



## bugi (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## pabowhunterwife (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome! im new on here as well


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------

